# Terra em risco - Live Earth



## Vince (27 Jun 2007 às 10:48)

Os próximos dias vão ser férteis em notícias sobre as alterações climáticas, quer nos nossos media, quer no estrangeiro. 
O motivo é o mega-evento do dia 07/07/07 Live Earth que vai decorrer um pouco por todo o mundo

Abro um tópico especial sobre o assunto, para concentrar as muitas notícias que vão surgir até lá. E claro, para debatermos as notícias ... e os mais do que inevitáveis exageros ou imprecisões alarmistas  

Pontapé de partida, notícia de capa do CM de hoje:



> *Terra em risco*
> *Chuva e calor matam 36 na Europa*
> 
> *A dez dias do Live Earth, que junta músicos em Lisboa e noutras cidades do Mundo preocupados com as questões ambientais, o CM inicia uma série de trabalhos sobre problemas que já não preocupam só os cientistas. Neste caso, as alterações no clima que levam a que o Verão faça vítimas na Europa.*
> ...


(c) Fonte: Correio da Manhã





> *Liderança de Al Gore no Live Earth é contestada por ambientalistas e músicos de rock*
> O ex-vice-presidente Al Gore ganhou um Oscar pelo documentário "Uma verdade inconveniente", em que dá o alerta sobre as conseqüências do aquecimento global. Agora, com o megaconcerto Live Earth, que acontece em nove cidades do mundo no dia sete de julho, ele espera aumentar a consciência do planeta para tragédias que podem ocorrer ainda neste século, como um aumento de seis metros no nível do mar que submergiria cidades litorâneas e uma violenta queda de temperatura no Hemisfério Norte. Cheio de boas intenções, Gore está sendo visto com desconfiança à esquerda e à direita do espectro político e artístico.
> 
> Continua em:
> http://oglobo.globo.com/cultura/mat/2007/06/23/296493228.asp



(c) Fonte: Globo




> *RTP em directo com o concerto global*
> Está prevista uma audiência de dois mil milhões de espectadores para oevento que já é considerado a maior operação televisiva de sempre. Com 24 horas de duração foi intitulado "SOS Terra - Live Earth 2007" e pode ser seguido na RTP 1, no próximo dia 7 de Julho.
> 
> Sílvia Alberto, que tem dado a cara no programa diário "SOS Terra", será uma das figuras da RTP que vai estar presente na emissão que junta, no Pavilhão Atlântico, vários músicos portugueses em concerto. Este evento partilha a emissão com os nove mega-concertos em Nova Iorque, Londres, Joanesburgo, Rio de Janeiro, Shangai, Tóquio, Sidney, Hamburgo e Istambul.
> ...



(c) Fonte: RTP


----------



## Minho (27 Jun 2007 às 22:15)

Ainda bem que vou estar fora e longe dos ecrãs


----------



## Rog (27 Jun 2007 às 22:48)

O problema será como diz o Vince, os exageros de por exemplo tomar uma ocorrência fora do vulgar localmente, como temperaturas altas e ter logo a prova irrefutável do aquecimento global..
Mas penso que no meio de tanta confusão, podemos sempre retirar algo de positivo e aprender. Nem tudo são verdades, mas nem tudo são mentiras.. há meios termos.
Alertas com esta magnitude anunciada, tem os convenientes e inconvenientes: chama a atenção e alerta as pessoas para possíveis causas de um aquecimento e as medidas de o evitar, mas pode também desencadear alguma desconfiança e até desprezo por parte das pessoas. Há algumas semanas atrás falavamos por aqui sobre o frio que ocorria no Alentejo e o descrédito e desdém com que os populares falavam dos cientistas que tanto apregoam o aquecimento. meteorologia e climatologia facilmente confundíveis, até mesmo por muitos jornalistas.


----------

